
Sign in with Apple Differs from OpenID Connect - keehun
https://bitbucket.org/openid/connect/src/default/How-Sign-in-with-Apple-differs-from-OpenID-Connect.md
======
janci
OIDC is the new SOAP - so much options that nobody is getting it right and
supporting all.

------
chrisbolt
Linked from the open letter:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20311000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20311000)

